# You go to your church and I'll go to mine...



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Well we ended up in Naples for the Easter weekend, nearly towed the Mitchell project down there 3 times during the planning stages (wife speak for you're not going to disappear for 16 hours  a day while we visit my friends)   

So.... considering the social calendar I left the skiff at home and brought a few beater outfits to piddle around with should I find some time. Our wonderful friends are devout believers and I'm just the opposite so when the gang went to church Sunday morning, I decided to go find a place to worship myself. Unfortunately, I can't walk on water and didn't have a boat, but I can walk "in" water, so off I went, south, towards Chokoloskee, amen.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Amen, God's out there too.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Lots of fishermen in the Good Book too. Nice snook.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's my kind of church.  Plus, no collection plate in sight.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Sometimes there is a collection plate. It depends on where you choose to fish. It might not be a wicker basket, it might be a wooden box, a paper envelope, etc. Not much difference in that is there? ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Biggest and best church there is.
Talk to God every time I visit.
Which is often...
God don't say much, but listens real well.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice. I was at a church that looked similar but was a couple hours north of there yesterday. ;D


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

Good report. Being a regular at the first church of Mosquito Lagoon myself, I prefer your choice for Easter Sunday.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good job Eric. My dad is a preacher and growing up I tried the arguement "Dad. I dont need to go to church. I find God more sitting in the lineup at the inlet than in a building. I think God wants me to experience his glory outside." My dad looked at me with a smile and said "Nice try. Get in the car boy." LOL. Outdoor church is my kind of church.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

There are times for fellowship and times for solitude.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> There are times for fellowship.


Rally time.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice report and snook.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Really nice snook!
I had the out-laws in town for the holiday.
My church was the "Church of the Erroneous Assumption" when I suggested a little fishing.


----------

